# Suggestion for UPS or inverter for computer of 900w



## julesbgoes (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, I`m looking for a  UPS or inverter for my coming soon workstation Rigging a X99 setup will be using 850 psu (Corsair or  Seasonic).

Really confused to go for a UPS or a Inverter. Is it safe using a Inverter only without UPS ? below are the rates i got 


1) A Shop quoted me for a Pure sine wave inverter(1500va) for Rs 20,000 One hour backup time , but like all inverters it does not come with surge protection.
Is it safe to use inverter only without UPS ?

2) Numeric Digital LI 2KVA (1400watt) UPS with internal 7AH*4nos Battery @ 14700/ . 30 mins backup time 


Thanks


----------



## julesbgoes (Oct 21, 2014)

81 views no replies  ...........  Please Help


----------



## snipershot (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey there julesbgoes, am following this thread for an answer. I am not quite sure of this myself as I have ordered a seasonic x-650 myself and waiting to confirm if i need a sine ups or not. I have read in some forums that sine wave UPS is best for seasonic psus with active pfc. Not completely sure. Please confirm with other sources, wish I could help you more.


----------

